# Problem With Shars Wedge-type Tool Post



## NightWing (Sep 4, 2014)

I recently purchased a number 100 AXA wedge-type tool post from Shars.  Yesterday, I machined the T-nut blank with good results.  I mounted the tool post and found that only one of the dovetails will accept a tool holder.  The other dovetail wedge is loose and sticks out too far.  Even with the wedges fully released, the holder won't slide on because the wedge isn't against the post.

I have called Shars and the lady i talked to wasn't quite sure what I was talking about.  She said she would call someone else and get back to me.

Has anyone here ever seen this and can I fix it?


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 4, 2014)

The wedges ride in thread (kind of like a scroll chuck but vertical) Maybe one is riding the wrong thread?  If the tool post is off the lathe, you can turn them until the wedge pieces come out. Then you can put them back on by rotating the handle.


----------



## NightWing (Sep 4, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> The wedges ride in thread (kind of like a scroll chuck but vertical) Maybe one is riding the wrong thread?  If the tool post is off the lathe, you can turn them until the wedge pieces come out. Then you can put them back on by rotating the handle.



Yes, I have done that.  It appears like one wedge is poorly manufactured.  Not only is it loose, it is thicker than the other one.


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 4, 2014)

I would contact Shars and see about returning/exchanging it. I can't afford even cheap stuff that doesn't work!

Chuck


----------



## SG51Buss (Sep 4, 2014)

NightWing said:


> Yes, I have done that.  It appears like one wedge is poorly manufactured.  Not only is it loose, it is thicker than the other one.



Last year I bought a spare 0XA toolpost, simply because it was half price.  Ding!  Exactly the same problem as yours.  Studied the design of the internal screw and wedges.  Now, that's some black art there.  Looked like one of the machining operations on that one sliding wedge was done on the wrong side.  Oh, well, at least I can use it as spare parts for my other good one.

Willing to bet that this shows up occasionally...


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought a used DTM bxa on the bay, no problems other than being dirty...and I got several tool holders in the lot....Tim


----------



## NightWing (Sep 4, 2014)

I have contacted Shars (4 times) and they have agreed to take it back.  The woman I spoke to just couldn't understand what I was talking about, and I couldn't understand what she was saying, due to her heavy accent.  I swear, she was talking to me like a child, explaining that the wedge has to move up in order to slide the toolholder on.  Going to ship it back tomorrow.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe you can't afford to buy CHEAP tools!!

Even if it does work,the internals are not going to be hardened. I don't know how long such a tool post will last.


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 5, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Maybe you can't afford to buy CHEAP tools!!



Sometimes rather than it being a matter of buying cheap tools or top quality tools, it is a matter of buying cheap tools or no tools.

I would love to have a full set of professional grade tooling and machines but, I am glad I didn't and instead, had the money for the central A/C unit, roof, refrigerator, washing machine, and hot water heater I needed over the last few months. I also enjoyed being able to pay for some dental work my mother needed and couldn't afford.  If I were in business, I would say it is just the cost of being in business. As a hobby, sometimes I have to choose differently. 

Looking at it another way, I could have bought the sexy Aloris MXA toolpost, or bought the cheap A2Z toolpost, an extra set of tool holders, and my mini-mill and still had money in my pocket. The nice thing is that having made the cheap choice, I now have the tooling to either make replacement parts for the inexpensive one or to make my own if it bothers me enough.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 5, 2014)

David,I understand that,and certainly have been in that position. BUT,if you actually CAN afford to buy an Aloris,but are held back by an over riding sense of thrift,buy the Aloris.

My first tool post was just a block of steel I made to hold a lathe tool on my Atlas lathe. It made a big difference at that time.


----------



## NightWing (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I returned the tool post to Shars for replacement or repair.  I called twice about it after my tracking number indicated it was delivered.  Strange place.  They answer the phone "Hello"  I had to ask if this was Shars.  All in all, I spoke to four people who weren't much help.  However, the toolpost came back today and it works OK...barely.  The wedges, especially the troublesome one, seem to be a little fat.  The tool holder has to be dead straight to drop on.  I suppose for the money, it is OK.  Unfortunately, the quick change feature is handicapped by having to fiddle with it.


----------



## LEEQ (Sep 12, 2014)

You may be able to deepen a notch on the wedges allowing them to rise higher providing you more clearance. Just an idea. Sucks that you are having this much trouble. I like the service I get at LMS and Tools4Cheap. If there is a problem, they will get you a replacement. Lack of service when you get a Chinese lemon is a big factor in deciding which vendor you go with. My dealings with Shars have left me with a desire to go elsewhere if possible, but not to the point of never using them again.


----------



## bfd (May 15, 2017)

I like cdco better than shars I have tools from both. my sons lathe that I bought him has cdco everything worked just fine my big lathe has aloris bill


----------



## markba633csi (May 15, 2017)

I had trouble with Shars also, over a set of chuck jaws that they finally, grudgingly, replaced.  Best to order with a credit card so that if you can't get satisfaction from the vendor, you can have your credit card company step in. That usually gets things moving in the correct direction.  
Mark S.


----------

